

A whole new world of innovation - kumarharsh
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/the-next-web/
2013 is going to be an amazing year for web-developers, with some of the most innovative ideas coming to the fore, from CSS-Filters using GL to transform elements, the (hopeful) release of ECMAScript 6 spec, and perhaps one of the most startling, Web Components, which will allow users to include custom web-elements made by others (sliders, maps, what not) by just including an HTML tag in their page.
======
kumarharsh
This year, 2013 has a lot of good stuff in store us developers, and there are
a number of technologies coming down the pipeline that have the potential to
radically transform how we use and develop for the Web.

